# Thought For The Day



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Most important thing is that all the people of Egypt are happy, those who like Morsi are happy he won the presidential elections, those who like Shafeeq are happy he won the presidential elections, those who hate Mubarak are happy that he is dead, those who like mubarak are happy that he is alive.


You know the saying....You can't please all of the people all of the time.....well wrong....because if you live in Egypt it would appear that you can.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

haha, nice one!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

copied from twitter:

"If an alien landed in Egypt today and said to the first person he saw 'take me to your leader', let's just say there will be some confusion"


----------

